# Marine Ply Stick Shot



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Was board so decided to try a stick shot design. here's the results...








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content















shoots quite well once I learned to flip at the right time. Has thumb dimple for extra comfyness...


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

Very nice design


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Nice; are you turning the pouch?


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Nice; are you turning the pouch?


Dunno! Yeah I guess I am turning it a quarter turn but it seems to release alright. Only shot it a half dosen times coz I live in a very built up area in a block of units and people get a bit wierd if you shoot steel balls around so I have to go ninja style. Probably something about the possibility of damaging their cars n stuff...

Thanks for your positive reply


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Slingshots.ws said:


> Very nice design


Thanks mate
Cheers


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I like it! I am curious about your band attachment ... please tell me about it ... perhaps with photo showing detail.

You are using flat bands laid on top of each other. I have not tried that arrangement, and I hope you will get a chance to shoot it a bit and report on how they work.

I also note that you are using string loops to attach the pouch to the bands. Personally, I like that arrangement, as it is easy to implement ... and makes it quicker to change bands when something breaks. I used that sort of attachment the whole time I was growing up. But you do loose several inches/centimeters of draw. I am just curious as to why you picked that technique.

Nice job!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Thanks Charles. Is that really you in your avatar? Thats one serious beard! Hope you've never caught it in your catty pouch. Ouch!

Ok so what I did was...

1/ Make a pouch about 2&1/2 inches long by 7/8ths wide with approx 1/8th hole in centre (I also make 4 short cuts in each quaudrant of center hole as I usually only shoot 1/2 inch steel shot and this centers shot really nicely) and two smaller holes each end for cord (braded cotton with bow string wax rubbed in *after* attachment as the wax can make cord a bit slippery which makes knot tying difficuly and iffy)

2/ Thread cord through holes then tie an overhand knot with both strands. the trick here is to get them exactly the same length each side.

3/ Now that I have the loops attached to the pouch I layed them over the rubber one at a time taking note of pouch orientation and tied a constrictor knot on each so that the knot in the loops and rubber are trapped together.









A bit fiddly and probably not the kind of attachment most would use but I'm a finiky, pedantic sod so I love this sort of thing.

The reason for decent sized loops and slightly stiff cord is soley due the design and function of a stick shot as it allows the pouch to open freely, releasing the shot cleenly & ping! dead bunny, yum. Of course there are many other sling shot designs more suited to both hunting and target shooting but none more 'carryable' and to be honest I dsign and make them more than I shoot them.

I realize you probably know most of this but put it all in for those that might not.

Thanks again Charles. hope this answers all ya q's

Cheers


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Rapier said:


> Is that really you in your avatar? Thats one serious beard! Hope you've never caught it in your catty pouch. Ouch!
> 
> Cheers


Yep ... that really is me. And there is a thread on here somewhere discussing my problem of beard snatch!

I was interested in how you attached the bands to the stick. It was not clear to me from the photo.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Beard snatch hey? Sounds like something from a different kind of forum!?! I spose you could braid it viking style. Those guys where pretty hip!

Ok any way lets regress from ignorance to matters of cattageering import...

So what I did re: band attachment to stick go's like this...

Cut and shaped some small grooves in top of stick and tightly wrapped bands with small rubber band (cut to make a strand) so that bands where pulled and bound into groove. After a few wraps applied small long nose pliers and continued to wrap another three times around everything including pliers then feed tag end of small rubber strand through jaws of pliers and pushed bound section over end of pliers so that it snags tag end and binds it. Cut of excess and bobs your uncle! Fixed rubbers and pouch ready for ... PING,THWACK!















Hope this and pics answers your queries.

Cheers


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Hey, nice attachment method (you should try the elastic attachment for the pouch though) and for future reference, Bob, is my uncle.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks so much for that. I had not seen that sort of band attachment before. Usually the small rubber strips are jusr wrapped all the way around the upright.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Charles said:


> Thanks so much for that. I had not seen that sort of band attachment before. Usually the small rubber strips are jusr wrapped all the way around the upright.
> 
> Cheers ....... Charles


Yeah thats how I would normally do it however I didn't want to make stick any higher and because I hollowed out a dimple to fit my thumb (see pics) I didn't want to interfear with that so I had to come up with a different way.
And to whipcrackdeadbunny - See I was right about the uncle thing! I used the cotton braid on this one because it helps with shot release on a stick shot being that there are no forks. I usually go for the elastic method on most other cattys
Cheers fellers


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice one


----------

